# Grand Hotel Birmingham: December 2014



## darbians (Mar 2, 2016)

History blatantly stolen from Wikipedia:
The *Grand Hotel* is a Grade ii listed hotel in the city centre of Birmingham. The hotel occupies the greater part of a block bounded by Colmore Row, Church Street, Barwick Street and Livery Street and overlooks the cathederal and churchyard. Designed by architect Thomson Plevins, construction began in 1875 and the hotel opened in 1879. Extensions and extensive interior renovations were undertaken by prominent Birmingham architecture firm Martin and Chamberlain from 1890 to 1895. Interior renovations included the building of the Grosvenor Room which boasts rich and impressive Louis XIV style decoration.

I had come up with a couple of rather nice leads and after a great success a couple of days before, I felt that my luck was in so I gave this lil beauty a shot. 3 am on my own I took the long drive to Birmingham.
Upon arrival I wandered round and realised this was certainly no walk in!!
Eventualy I was in unsure if I had full access as the heating was still on I went for a wander.
I couldn't believe it I was in!!


1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





I am wandering around and for the life of me can't find what I came for, stripped room after stripped room.
I take a seat on the stairs I need some help. Who else to ask but Google. I work out where the room is only to find padlocks and boarded up doorways. Eventually going up and down stairs I reach my goal.
I give you the Grosvenor Room.

7.





The problems not over yet. This is a tiny balcony and I am unsure on the strenght of the metal decoration. I have another wander and have no luck on finding any access.
Heading back to the balcony I find some rope. I tie a few hoops into it and tie it to the balcony. Finally I am on the floor and I can enjoy this stunning room properly.

8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.




Thanks for looking, I hope you enjoyed. You can find more pics from here on my the report on my website... Grand Hotel Birmingham​


----------



## mrtoby (Mar 2, 2016)

top shelf urbex porn that....banging.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Mar 2, 2016)

Simply Stunning. Nuff said


----------



## druid (Mar 2, 2016)

Another superb set of photos. Thanks for sharing them


----------



## Rubex (Mar 2, 2016)

Sounds like you had a great lone explore! Excellent photos - it's nice to see more of the hotel also


----------



## BritishAtHeart (Mar 2, 2016)

OH wow, that room is stunning! I have to ask though, what are the black spots on the floor under those lights?


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 2, 2016)

I was wondering about the black spots too. Was the electricity working for you on this explore? Stunning photos!


----------



## tazong (Mar 2, 2016)

That was fantastic - i would suck sausages to go here - banging pictures bud


----------



## rockfordstone (Mar 2, 2016)

stunning place and your photo's are excellent. thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 2, 2016)

Beautiful set there mate. Nice write up too


----------



## darbians (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks a lot peeps.
I have no idea what the spots on the floor are, some sort of black dust. 
I never tried the lights, no need by time I actually found and got into the ballroom.


----------



## Catweazle64 (Mar 3, 2016)

Stunning architecture.


----------



## shlyds222 (Mar 3, 2016)

Does this still exist? amazing place would love to go take a look myself!! the detail is perfect!
Thank you for posting


----------



## darbians (Mar 4, 2016)

shlyds222 said:


> Does this still exist? amazing place would love to go take a look myself!! the detail is perfect!
> Thank you for posting


Of course it does. The whole place is being renovated. If it's still doable I have no idea. It was still getting done late last year.


----------

